# Score!!! I'm on Nook Watch!



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been watching eBay for a Nook to come up - a lot of them tend to go for close to the price of a new one so I wasn't sure I'd end up getting one there.  But there was one I desperately wanted - a 3G/WiFi model - that also came with a backplate AND my favorite Kate Spade cover (the bright pink one that says "she kept her nose in a book" on the front, "and her head in the clouds" on the back).  Also comes with a green back plate.  I won it!  Got all (including shipping) for less than the price of a new 3G Nook!  I am so excited!  Now to get a Square Trade warranty on it since Nook warranties don't convey if you buy a used one, and read up some more on Nooking.  And keep my fingers crossed that it actually works.  It does have that eBay protection but I don't want to have to test it!


----------



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Congratulations!

I love that Kate Spade cover too. However, when it was my birthday--it was sold out. So I got the other Kate Spade cover from my brother


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats!  I bought a new wi-fi version the other day and am still learning the ins and outs of it. I think I'm going to like it though! Sounds like you got a good deal with the KS cover and all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats!  Sounds like you got a great deal!

I'm seriously considering getting a Nook WiFi for library books....  Maybe later in the year. 

Betsy


----------



## Texasquilter (Aug 7, 2010)

Congrats! I had that on my watch list and I fell asleep.  Great cover too!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Texasquilter said:


> Congrats! I had that on my watch list and I fell asleep. Great cover too!


Thanks! And sorry! I was totally hovering - had others I was watching but lusted after this one in particular because of the cover. Fingers are crossed that it'll be in good working condition.


----------



## RowdysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats and great deal!!  You will love it!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Meemo!  I read your post, hopped onto ebay, hit the bid button without really thinking about it and won!  I am joining you on nook watch but I probably paid as much for the nook as you did for the nook and the kate spade cover.  But i went out and bought a kate spade cover for 30% off today.  The canvass one with the suitcases on the front and turquoise on the back and inside.  Expensive little ditty even at 30% off.  Somebody hellllllllpppppp meeeeeeeeee.  
Paula


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I got a nook wifi for my birthday which isn't even until this Tuesday lol. I love mine and have a great library available for books. Let us know how you like yours. 

Melissa


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats what a great deal. I have a Nook and I love it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Texasquilter said:


> Congrats! I had that on my watch list and I fell asleep. Great cover too!


Texasquilter, welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post! Be sure to head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Paula!  I've been doing my research & the warranty doesn't convey when you buy a used Nook, so I'm probably getting a Square Trade warranty (you have 30 days from the end of the auction).  I saw the sale covers and probably would've picked one of those up if a cover hadn't been part of the auction I won.  I still haven't heard from the seller but since it ended on a Friday night and it's August I'm not freaking out.  Yet.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My Nook arrived this afternoon - I've got it registered and it's working well. The cover is in wonderful shape, not a mark on it. Very cute & colorful with the hot pink cover with bright orange lining & a lime green back on the Nook. I've got a decalgirl skin ordered (Haiku) that's already been shipped. Not quite as intuitive as the Kindle but I'm figuring it out - now to figure out how to get my Sony books on it. Mostly it's a relief (as always with eBay) to get it and see that it's in such good shape & that I really did get a good deal.

Hope it won't look too much like Halloween with the orange lining & Haiku skin! I probably won't even use the back skin...such a waste...


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats -- I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine! That skin looks very nice.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Meemo,
I don't normally like most of the skins for sale, but I really like the one you are getting.  Very beautiful and elegant.  Nice that it will give the sides of your nook the graphite look.  Makes it easier to read.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Meemo,
> I don't normally like most of the skins for sale, but I really like the one you are getting. Very beautiful and elegant. Nice that it will give the sides of your nook the graphite look. Makes it easier to read.


Thanks - I like it too. I guess no one's ordered it for the K2 yet, but it's on the site for the DX. Wonder if one requested they'd put the leaf in the middle of the screen like they did on the Nook? It's really a nice skin, especially in the matte finish.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I like that skin, Meemo. I think it will look very nice. I bought one that was a little more busy and I just don't like it on the nook. I always have a skin on my K2 that is somewhat busy and it looks fine, but for some reason, busy skins on the nook look bad to me. I'm thinking of pulling mine off and leaving it off or finding a more solid one, like the denim look or something. Must be the smaller look of the nook that doesn't really go with the busier skins...not sure. Makes me wonder if skins on the K3 will look good or not.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> I like that skin, Meemo. I think it will look very nice. I bought one that was a little more busy and I just don't like it on the nook. I always have a skin on my K2 that is somewhat busy and it looks fine, but for some reason, busy skins on the nook look bad to me. I'm thinking of pulling mine off and leaving it off or finding a more solid one, like the denim look or something. Must be the smaller look of the nook that doesn't really go with the busier skins...not sure. Makes me wonder if skins on the K3 will look good or not.


I'm so glad to hear you say this comment about the busy skins on the Nook, I thought that was just me! I like to design my own skins and have Decal Girl make them for me, and I designed and had 3 of them made before I figured out that less is more on the Nook. The K2 skin I designed is pretty busy, but it works. I think the Nook has less space on the sides (the bezel I think they call it), and has the touch screen at the bottom so there's less area to put a design on. Here's the one I designed and have on my Nook right now.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree that "less is more" on the nook skins.  I think a lot of it is the touch screen, especially when it's in color.  Just doesn't look good.  I wasn't crazy about the shiny frame on the nook, love the matte black on it.


----------

